# Moving to Austin!



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It's official. The GGFs are relocating to Austin. We're keeping the Galveston house, but will be spending more time in Austin. I've read about fly opportunities in the hill country, but have never paid much attention.

I'm thinking about taking the BT to Austin and keeping the Whaler in the sling in Galv. I'm going to be about 2 miles from a ramp on Lake Austin.

Any sites devoted to fly fishing in the hill country?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Pick up a copy of Kevin Hutchinson's book "Fly Fishing the Texas Hill Country." Sportsman's Finest, which is the local fly shop should carry them, if you can't find it there then go to Kevin's website - http://www.fishheadpress.com/
This book gives a lot of good info.

Also, if you are going to be close to Lake Austin and want to do some lake fishing, check out http://www.austinbassfishing.com/. It is not fly fishing specific, but there are some helpful people on the site. Lake Austin has some lunkers if you know where to find them.

By the way, welcome to Austin. I work just a couple minutes from the 360 bridge over Lake Austin, its nice to be able to be on the water within minutes of work.


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

If you don't have a 2wt or 3wt outfit BUY ONE. The wade in spots for Guads/ RGC's/Blue Gills in around Travis CO are seemingly endless. Look up Alvin Dedeaux for some first class fishing. I'm jealous. Post some pics when you get set up.

_Gaspergou is GasperGood..._


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I was thinking I'm going to need some lighter equipment. Is Alvin a guide? 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> I was thinking I'm going to need some lighter equipment. Is Alvin a guide?
> 
> Thanks for the tips.


Yep. He's a guide, former lead singer for Bad Mother Goose and one of the best story tellers around. http://www.alvindedeaux.com/

A 2-3wt for the creeks and streams and a 7-9wt for the Colorado River, etc.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks like a cool guy. I like him from the pics. I'll give him a call and schedule something for Sept.


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

Great! I know you'll enjoy it. Ask Alvin about his 1st trip to New York City w/the band... 

The lack-o-water has shut down a lot of the small stream stuff around Travis County, but it rebounds quickly. Also consider the Llano and Frio Rivers and their drainages out west. 

When the water was right I had days where you could stand in one place and catch (what seemed like) 50 blue-gills and Guads/hour. 

Post the goods here to remind me good I once had it.


----------



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

*Austin*

Yeah, Sportsman's Finest has Kevin's book. A 2 or 3 weight is perfect for most of the water. Also, you might want to talk to Joe Robinson about his ultralight spin/fly combo. Pretty cool rod for those tight hill country creeks.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*GGF,*

welcome to Austin. I want to invite you to visit the Austin FlyFishers. Here's our website for further information:http://www.austinflyfishers.com/


----------

